# CC lake and feeder streams



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

Went to CC yesterday with the kids. It was windy and we fished from one of the boat ramps for about an hour. 1 bluegill. Then we hit the creek off 380 in New Burlington which is less than a mile from home and caught a sheephead. I was ready to go when 3 car loads of loud mouth kids showed up and started fishing across from us. Don't know what they were using but they were catching white bass after white bass. There were a couple teenage girls there with the boys and they were acting all giggly like teenage girls do andone of them wanted to fish. She didn't even know how to cast. Finally she got it out in the water and hooked a big white bass. I was trying everything and couldn't catch any. I finally picked up my stuff and left. I give up. In 10 minutes I seen them pull in 20-30 fish and I was getting nadda! I am going back this weekend and hopefully I too will have some luck.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Now I know where I am fishing tomorrow. Is there parking where 380 crosses the stream?


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

Oh yeah, tons of parking. If you cross the creek on 380 there is a side road that accesses the wildlife area or you can park at a pull off on 380 and walk down.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

I'd suggest parking where Roxanna-New Burlington crosses Caesar's Creek. Head downstream from the road unil you find the schooling fish. I've had the most luck near the confluence of Caesar's creek and Anderson's Fork. The main school of fish is usually around there somewhere. For bait, shad colored shallow running crank baits always slayed them but I've caught plenty on white twister tail grubs, white rooster tails and silver spoons. There should be a muskie or two lurking in that area right now as well.

Steve


----------



## laputa (Sep 7, 2004)

near the cross of 380 and New Burlington? 
Do I need a boat there?
Fishing there in the water or on the bank?

Thanks





Alter said:


> I'd suggest parking where Roxanna-New Burlington crosses Caesar's Creek. Head downstream from the road unil you find the schooling fish. I've had the most luck near the confluence of Caesar's creek and Anderson's Fork. The main school of fish is usually around there somewhere. For bait, shad colored shallow running crank baits always slayed them but I've caught plenty on white twister tail grubs, white rooster tails and silver spoons. There should be a muskie or two lurking in that area right now as well.
> 
> Steve


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's a small map of the area in question. Can't make it this weekend but I'll be there myself on Monday P.M. if the weather cooperates.

MC


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Well I fished the creek in the rt 380 area today and did not get a single white bass. I threw Roostertails and Shad Raps and came up empty. I went to the dam and had some excitement when I hooked a big fish on my Roostertail, at first I thought I might have lucked into a musky, but then later learned I had snagged a 6 lb carp by the dorsal fin. There were a lot of 2.5 " shad up along the dam - easy pickings for any fish that might be in the area - maybe so easy that any fish in the area was full of shad to the gills.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

> near the cross of 380 and New Burlington?
> Do I need a boat there?
> Fishing there in the water or on the bank?


The parking on Rox-New Burlington road is just west of the intersection with 380. Right were the road crosses the stream. There are pull-offs on both sides of the bridge.

No boat needed back there. Waders came in very handy and I'd suggest you bring 'em if you've got 'em but you can fish from shore. You'll have to move around until you find the school. 

Steve


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

Tom, just admit you was the one catching the fish and they just copied off of you. You got skunked by a bunch of teens! Yeah right your a funny one.


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

No Trap, It is true I got nearly skunked by the teens. I saw a bunch of cars there tonight on my way home from work but never stopped in to see if there were any familiar faces. It is true you have to move around to find the school but if you do, it's on, atleast for someone with more luck than I have. This area was severely flooded for about 2 months back in Dec/Jan and I think it may have actually helped things out as far as bank fishing. Many of the low hanging trees were broken off when the water level dropped while still ice covered. You can see how high the water was by the broke branches. It really celared up the bank spots. I will hit it again Sunday and maybe even some Saturday evening after work.


----------



## jdoz80 (Mar 17, 2005)

I went up to cc around 10:00pm was not doing any good. I through a rapala and a 1/6 oz rooster it was green and gold. I was noticing that a family next to me was killing them darn near every cast they had one. So I sucked my pride up and asked him what he was using. He told me to try a 1/6 oz rooster with a silver blade and fish slow, and bam first cast caught a nice one then next cast another one I ended up with three the guy gave me about 10 of them and I left. Man it felt great hooking and landing my first fish of the year. So if you have not got you first of the year try out the creek above with a white rooster with a silver blade.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I was using a 1/8 oz Roostertail, white with a silver blade, so that should have worked. I guess it is also a matter of locating a school. I may try again tomorrow (Sunday).


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I like to use a 1/4 oz Vibric Rooster tail spinner there...white.
Also 1/8 oz jigs with 2" curly tails are great up there. These were from 4-20-2000 *LOL* Up Caesar's Creek near Todd's Fork.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Nothing to do with fishing but did you know that Ceasar Creek was named after a slave whos name was Ceasar and escaped and lived with the Shawnee indians.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

> Nothing to do with fishing but did you know that Ceasar Creek was named after a slave whos name was Ceasar and escaped and lived with the Shawnee indians.


Yep, I was forced to sit through that outdoor play of his life story they put on out there in Xenia several times in my youth. I might like to see it now but back then it was a waste of a good summer night to me 

Steve


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Another tale I have heard is that the repeating tornado problem in Xenia was due to a curse from the Shawnee that were driven from the area....cursed to be the "Land of the Devil Winds".

Anyone know who Todd was in the Todd's Fork?


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

> Anyone know who Todd was in the Todd's Fork?


Yep, the Todds were a family from Kentucky famous for scouting wilderness areas and clearing out Indians. They came to that area in the 1700's but I don't believe they ever settled there. (Those local history classes I sat through finally came in handy  )


Caesar is suppose to be buried somewhere along the bank of the creek.

Steve


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Ceasar is not the only thing buried along there, SILVER! The Shawnee used silver for lots of jewlery and things. They had a village some where along Ceasars Creek where they kept stock piles of silver, the village was getting raided by the white men so they threw all the silver into a swamp along the creek someplace. Its said that no one ever found the silver and now the area is under Ceasars Creek Lake some where.


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

the silver is said to be buried at the site of old chawlagatha which is located at the site of present day oldtown just up rte 68 north from xenia. the proported silver mines were in the area of the little miami river near clifton gorge. the shawnee chief black fish ordered the silver sunk into the little miami when settlers from kentucky came to the area to retaliate after their horses were stolen. the play in xenia is actually based on the life of blue jacket a white man who became the war chief of the shawnee nation. ceaser was a slave who tried to help simon kenton, who at the time was going by the name of simon butler escape after he was captured and sentenced to death.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Sounds like you like Ohio history as much as I do. Have read any of the books that Allen Eckert wrote? So far I have read Blue Jacket, The Frontiersman, and That Dark and Bloody River. I have seen Tecumseh in Chillicothe but not Blue Jacket yet. The indian history in Ohio is amazing!


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

twister read them all, my personal fav is a sorrow in our heart about the life of tecumseh. my grandparents live just up the street from where he was born, there is a nature preserve there now and the district 5 hq. nice little stream to fish also


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh thats right the play is about bluejacket and not Caesar....I knew I wasn't really paying attention to it

Steve


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey gstrick27 I was going to say my favorite book is the one your talking about but had to actually work for a few minutes. That book was GREAT!! Another book by Alexander Thom that is a good one is Sign Talker, its about George Droulliard the indian scout for the Lewis and Clark voyage. If you want I can send it to you? I'm going to read the other books that Thom wrote, The Long Knives is one of them.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I just remembered A Sorrow In Our Hearts was by Eckert and I have not read it yet, the book I just got done with was called Panter In The Sky and its by Alexander Thom and was EXCELLENT!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's some stuff on Simon Kenton, I found it on "The Point" 
I took theses on 10-29-00 where the Licking River meets the Ohio River in Covington,KY


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

There's a little park there, it has several statues & plaques. 








Maybe I'll put up a post about the whole place someday.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures, those are pretty cool. Simon was one bad dude back in the day. Saved ol Daniel Boone a few times from indians. 
Simon was captured by the Shawnee and and had to run the gauntlet at every town they took him to. The indians from the whole village would line up in 2 rows and Simon would have to run downt the middle naked getting whipped with sticks and whips or what ever the indians could find to hit him with, some with bare fists. He was running the gauntlet at one town and broke through the line and escaped into the woods. 

Blue Jacket had to run the gauntlet to become a Shawnee also and he got knocked out before he got to the end and took it took him several days before he could even walk and weeks till he was fully recovered. Tecumseh and his older brother Chiksika were 2 of the ones that gave Blue Jacket the hardest hits, but later they all fought beside each other against the whites.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Speaking of Tecumseh he ran from his first battle with the whites and thought he would be banned from the tribe by his dad Hard Striker who chief of the war sept of the Shawnee. Hard Striker told Tecumseh that he had done the same thing in his first battle and that it was a sign that he would be a great war chief one day. When Tecumseh finally did fight the whites for real the first time he killed 4 himself and was only like 14 or 15 years old. Yep he was one bad indian.


----------

